# What does the person above you's avatar say about him



## jorgoth (Jun 7, 2021)

Basically, a professional Smash Bros Melee player posted a 2.5 hour documentary and huge pdf about how another player was using unethical schemes to dominate the Smash Bros scene. One thing that stood out to me amidst all this (to me) wasted effort was some autism about how your personality is reflected in your avatar. And like much of his document (I didn't watch the fucking video) it's both

Hilarious
Something I must admit to be true, albeit grudgingly





So let's play the game: what does the avatar of the dude (or dudette) above you say about him (or her)?


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jun 7, 2021)

wh40k avatar = basement dwelling nerd, no exceptions


----------



## jorgoth (Jun 7, 2021)

A take that is simplistic, lacking in nuance, although not necessarily untrue. i.e. I'm a basement-dwelling nerd, but what KIND of basement dwelling nerd? As such I'll be reposting to get a more detailed take.

As for you: avatar looks like something from porn, but shopped to look more comedic. Dumbdude42 has deeply held, frustrated sexual fantasies that he refuses to admit to even to himself. Kind of like that one Onion article where a guy hits on his female coworker, but tries to play it off as a joke.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (Jun 7, 2021)

jorgoth said:


> A take that is simplistic, lacking in nuance, although not necessarily untrue. i.e. I'm a basement-dwelling nerd, but what KIND of basement dwelling nerd? As such I'll be reposting to get a more detailed take.
> 
> As for you: avatar looks like something from porn, but shopped to look more comedic. Dumbdude42 has deeply held, frustrated sexual fantasies that he refuses to admit to even to himself. Kind of like that one Onion article where a guy hits on his female coworker, but tries to play it off as a joke.


jorgoth, with his love of necrons, is a 35 year old man child who unironically thinks 40K lore is good, unironically posts and says "emprah" and while not necessearily autistic, is intolerable to anyone with a modicum of social awareness. 

He actually buys toys and paints them but never plays with them because he keeps getting banned from tournies for just being an unfun min-maxing rules-bending goon. Would be a sex offender if he wasn't emotionally castrated.


----------



## scallion (Jun 7, 2021)

sneed


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Jun 7, 2021)

scallion said:


> sneed


A weeb with a Napoleon complex.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Jun 7, 2021)

Weeb

edit: sniped.  For fetish roulette, likes gaming and is comfortable taking risks (that’s part of the fun).


----------



## Yuuichirou Kumada (Jun 7, 2021)

You just want to be an asshole free of consequences. Which is a pretty kick-ass goal in life.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Jun 7, 2021)

Retarded faggot going for a b& any% speedrun.
@Yuuichirou Kumada IDK something about anime? Uses this avatar ironically but enjoys _some_ anime unironically. Something tells me the source of this avatar isn't among those.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Jun 7, 2021)

An older male avatar shows @Boris Blank's glass eye attempt to convey an honest front as that is the demographic you expect from basement dwellers. However, the sunglasses and mustache hint at his proclivities and the amount of his true nature he hides.
The "glass eye" portion of his username further supports this as the eye points to a supposed window into his true self but the "glass" indicates his false/artificial nature.
The wooden spoon serves as a deterrent to warn away those curious enough to attempt to reveal his secrets.


----------



## Just Dont (Jun 7, 2021)

I can't see avatars anymore because I use the stealth style. 

Checkmate bigots.


----------



## Crocketron (Jun 7, 2021)

Unusual jobber


----------



## Klaptrap (Jun 7, 2021)

Artfag and probable degenerate, former Twitter and/or Reddit user gone to the dark side.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Jun 7, 2021)

zoophilia


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 7, 2021)

The person above me likes The Legend of Karra.


----------



## BingBong (Jun 7, 2021)

likes grannies


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 7, 2021)

I get the impression you're an okay dude with that avatar.


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Jun 7, 2021)

By the time this post is submitted, @Syaoran Li will have already changed it.
Thus, they are a faggot.


----------



## Strange Void (Jun 7, 2021)

You are a sweaty desert man.


----------



## get_ur_gamon (Jun 7, 2021)

You think surreal memes are actually super deep. I assume all your wallpapers are geometric shapes and you probably buy crypto or something.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jun 7, 2021)

You're an otaku but also long for the simpler days of your childhood when getting out of school in time to catch yu gui oh gx on TV was the only thing to worry about.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Jun 7, 2021)

Not a fan of horror movies.


----------



## serious n00b (Jun 7, 2021)

Has sonic, so autistic as fuck.


----------



## Baseton Repillé (Jun 7, 2021)

You're based but you lowkey watch gay porn


----------



## Twatette (Jun 7, 2021)

Probably a weeb. You're still cool, though.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jun 7, 2021)

This guy ^^^.. this guy *FUCKS*.


----------



## Basement Dwelling Dork (Jun 7, 2021)

Hardcore facist white supremacist american boy with a cool parrot.


----------



## Professional Lurker (Jun 7, 2021)

Spams unfunny memes in 20k+ member anime discord servers.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Jun 7, 2021)

good taste, based


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Jun 7, 2021)

Faps left-handed.


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Jun 7, 2021)

Gay


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jun 7, 2021)

Thinks Hinder is the greatest band ever


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 7, 2021)

Is a real groovy righteous dude. Hail to the King, baby!


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Jun 7, 2021)

definitely a school shooter


----------



## Fek (Jun 7, 2021)

Huh, it's the funniest thing.. Looks a bit like a silly bastard who replies multiple times to threads like these. Strange.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Jun 7, 2021)

Shitted Scaredless said:


> Gay


Only during Pride Month. I gots a corporate diversity quota to meet! Just because I visit Ram Ranch once a year in June doesn't mean I take it up the ass the other 11 months of the year!


----------



## Bastard_Call (Jun 7, 2021)

Ironic homosexual (closeted with extra steps)


----------



## Overcast (Jun 7, 2021)

Appreciates the Beetlejuice cartoon. (Or ironically does, who knows)


----------



## DoNotReadTheFinePrint (Jun 7, 2021)

The weeb who constantly says the manga is better.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 7, 2021)

Keeps an actual contract that just looks like a fake NDA


----------



## Professional Lurker (Jun 8, 2021)

Rants in Twitter threads about how great older consoles were.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Jun 8, 2021)

Follows random women around and masturbates to them in public restrooms.


----------



## ICraveDeath (Jun 8, 2021)

Sexual deviant, but the funny kind


----------



## jorgoth (Jun 8, 2021)

If female, wishes she was a girl who looked like that.
If male, wishes he was a girl who looked like that.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 8, 2021)

Edgelord who probably never grew out of playing Diablo 2 Necromancer and D&D games.


----------



## Professional Lurker (Jun 8, 2021)

Spends 4 hours googling for local viking LARPing event


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Jun 8, 2021)

Sexually identifies as an imp


----------



## FakeishNamedicoot (Jun 8, 2021)

Schizo. Hates niggers. Likes to smoke a couple big doinks in Amish from time to time.


----------



## Decepticon Spy (Jun 8, 2021)

closeted furry that frequents animal control


----------



## Bastard_Call (Jun 8, 2021)

Unironically browses tumblr for decepticon cheesecake.


----------



## jorgoth (Jun 8, 2021)

Hates himself and wants to die, covers this up with a mostly impenetrable facade of goofiness. Wishes he was a cute goth girl because then he wouldn't be a neckbeard in his mid-late 30s.


----------



## Revo (Jun 8, 2021)

Likes heavy metal music


----------



## Baseton Repillé (Jun 9, 2021)

Borderline cringelord but probably has cool interests.


----------



## Disapproving Bread (Jun 9, 2021)

Picks the worst waifu in any show they watch.


----------



## jell0 (Jun 9, 2021)

FerretOTR said:


> Picks the worst waifu in any show they watch.


Addresses his Jewish lawyer as his nigger on multiple occasions.


----------



## Miss Misery (Jun 9, 2021)

jell0 said:


> Addresses his Jewish lawyer as his nigger on multiple occasions.


Has a weird Sylvester Stallone fetish...


----------



## 3DHyena (Jun 9, 2021)

Ronnie Rocket said:


> Has a weird Sylvester Stallone fetish...


woman who uses the web


----------



## Overcast (Jun 9, 2021)

Is a furry that likes lady animals with dicks.


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Jun 9, 2021)

They like those backwards Chinese comic books.


----------



## jewelry investor (Jun 9, 2021)

drinks hard liquor every night


----------



## Rozzy (Jun 9, 2021)

Loaded with money


----------



## Yuuichirou Kumada (Jun 9, 2021)

Just wants to mess with people by meshing together two incompatible concepts.


----------



## Revo (Jun 9, 2021)

Thinking that being a simp is fine


----------



## Crocketron (Jun 10, 2021)

Gun safety is okay in the end


----------



## Stormy Daniel's Lawyer (Jun 10, 2021)

Fucking huge fan of Michael Jackson and 12 year old boys..


----------



## Baseton Repillé (Jun 10, 2021)

literally looks exactly like his avatar irl. Buys weed off of high school kids but is well into his twenties.


----------



## Professional Lurker (Jun 10, 2021)

Once got arrested for bringing a fake katana to school because it was Halloween and really wanted to show off an edgy anime cosplay.


----------



## Death Grip (Jun 10, 2021)

Desires inside himself to render  and tear human flesh with his teeth.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 10, 2021)

Is the kind of retard who cuts himself and got his death note confiscated


----------



## Googie dot com (Jun 10, 2021)

An autistic kid's oc they found and appropriated off the hellspawn known as Deviant Art. They heavily enjoy this absolute work of garbage and spend their days being masochistic looking at a similar dribble.


----------



## Crocketron (Jun 11, 2021)

A poorly deformed cat, that is all


----------



## Disapproving Bread (Jun 11, 2021)

Crocketron said:


> A poorly deformed cat, that is all


Mocha Military Milf. Makes Men Melt.  Mostly with munitions.


----------



## jell0 (Jun 13, 2021)

Picker of dingleberries and chronic ass itch.


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Jun 14, 2021)

Thinks they are a lot funnier than they are irl


----------



## Chencognito (Jun 14, 2021)

They've got shit taste.


----------



## Omnium Ultimatus (Jun 14, 2021)

Chencognito said:


> They've got shit taste.


Spams /pol/ with right-wing memes and frequents /jp/.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Jun 14, 2021)

4chan oldfag. Posts memes with surface-level references to concepts that can be vaguely classified as "deep", in an attempt to make their sense of humor seem more esoteric than it actually is.


----------



## Madre Muerte (Jun 14, 2021)

Not white, blasphemous!


----------



## Chencognito (Jun 14, 2021)

Politics involve wanting to bang white twinks in short skirts wearing Rainbow knee-socks.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 14, 2021)

Is either a low-key lolicon or is a Satan/Kirito/Bastard Samurai alt.

Or, you know, both.


----------



## Un Platano (Jun 14, 2021)

Freudian phallic imagery. Subconsciously wishes to replace his penis with a mecha gun to restore his emotionally castrated masculinity.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 14, 2021)

Un Platano said:


> Freudian phallic imagery. Subconsciously wishes to replace his penis with a mecha gun to restore his emotionally castrated masculinity.


----------



## Bastard_Call (Jun 15, 2021)

Un Platano said:


> Freudian phallic imagery. Subconsciously wishes to replace his penis with a mecha gun to restore his emotionally castrated masculinity.


Libertarian lolicon with a penchant for buggery Freudian imagery. We all know what that banana is.
Also I didn't get this from his profile picture but he totally whiteknights jews. Glowing so bright I need to wear SPF 50+


----------



## VIPPER? (Jun 15, 2021)

Has never once played MechWarrior or any other autismal mech game, but probably also owns a copy of P.N.03 or Steel Battalion Kinect or something.
>negativeman
EX Al-Aqsa LF

Has a huge porn folder of some single cartoon character but faps/fucks normally otherwise. Has a big fetish for goths but demands a trad gf.


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Jun 15, 2021)

wants to join Anonymous and probably thinks Pizza Gate is real


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 15, 2021)

Has a fetish for dumb redheads


----------



## M0nster (Jun 16, 2021)

Likes anime and Japanese mech stuff. And also listens to metal maybe?


----------



## Blamo (Jun 16, 2021)

The poster has the common fear of running out of Toilet Paper. Memento Teepee.


----------



## Bastard_Call (Jun 17, 2021)

One of those rare breeds that watch western cartoons as well as anime. Sickening.


----------



## Leaf-eon (Jun 17, 2021)

Your really into somewhat obscure cartoon goth girls.


----------



## Spunt (Jun 17, 2021)

A Pokemon avatar shows a desire to cling on to your childhood as your life accelerates onwards into the void. You fear mortality and prefer to live in a fantasy where people don't age and pets don't die.

Your struggle against time and entropy is futile and doomed. Everyone you know and love will wither and die. Everything you value will become dated and irrelevant and will eventually disappear altogether. The eternal blackness comes for us all.

Embrace it.


----------



## Crocketron (Jun 18, 2021)

An unusual individual with a a creature of three ass cheeks.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Jun 18, 2021)

is a right wing femboy


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jun 18, 2021)

Not only are you a furfag, but you're a narutard as well. 

Adding all of that together, along with your username, you probably watch weeb shit while simultaneously (incorrectly) slitting your wrist and fucking some poor cat. Do it right next time. Go all the way and kys!


----------



## Decepticon Spy (Jun 19, 2021)

Writes Fresh prince of Bel-Air Fanfics on AO3, has a bajillion headcanons for uncle Phil, one of them being an incestuous relationship between him and Will Smith. Also a bit of a TMNT sperg


----------



## Old Man Mario (Jun 22, 2021)

Feels like his sexuality should be tied in to all aspects of his fandom. Easily impressed by robots that look like things that shouldn't be robots. Refuses to buy a robotic sweeper as to not promote the slavery of robots.


----------



## nekrataal (Jun 22, 2021)

He’s had enough and seen enough and wants out of this insanity.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Jun 22, 2021)

Has daddy issues.


----------



## Bastard_Call (Jun 22, 2021)

Either a legitimate neckbeard embracing the meme or an incel making fun of neckbeards to feel better about himself.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 22, 2021)

Husbando is Pyramid Head.


----------



## Oranguru (Jun 25, 2021)

Furfag with semi-decent taste in video games. Probably more pleasant the more you get to know him.


----------



## Bastard_Call (Jun 30, 2021)

Always picks Wario in Mario Party, self inserts as the ugly bastard, always makes the fattest possible retard in any character creator, etc. Very based individual.


----------



## RussianParasite (Jun 30, 2021)

Marilyn Manson posters line the wall to your bedroom. What is the point of life, really? We’re all going to die, including those mean bullies at school that make fun of your hot topic clothes and eyeliner.

You lean sigh, lean back and stare at the slip knot calendar on your ceiling wondering how your friends from the class of ‘07 became so lame and when mom will make you dinner.


----------



## FluorideHuffer (Jun 30, 2021)

You look at your life, as an American boy, raised in the American middle class, and weep. You look around your room at your empty bottles of “genuine” kvass, scattered next to your various Ushankas (most of which are low quality crap), and weep-

“In another life...”

You log onto the Internet, and open up Discord.

“Guys I’m Slavic AF guys..”


----------



## Kilo Riley (Jun 30, 2021)

you hide behind a cute anime girl avatar because deep down, you wish you you had a sussy baka bf


----------



## Francesco Dellamorte (Jun 30, 2021)

Kilo Riley said:


> you hide behind a cute anime girl avatar because deep down, you wish you you had a sussy baka bf


----------



## YachieKicchou (Jun 30, 2021)

Clinically depressed, probably an alcoholic, but completely self-aware and humerous about it.


----------



## Revo (Jul 2, 2021)

Enjoy to defend against bad people.


----------



## Sangria (Jul 2, 2021)

A little smug, a little eccentric.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Jul 2, 2021)

Remembers a more simple time on the internet. Is ready for things to go back to how they were in the mid 00s.


----------



## Horton Hears A Whoreson (Jul 2, 2021)

Realizing the next generation is beyond salvation.


----------



## WolfeTone (Jul 2, 2021)

A pretty cool elephant who's nocturnal


----------



## lurk_moar (Jul 3, 2021)

Is a wolfaboo.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Jul 3, 2021)

Looks at Rule 34 art during work. Isn't afraid to go fap in the work bathroom.


----------



## Book Thief (Jul 3, 2021)

Remembers the "golden years" of gaming, but highly romanticizes the era, forgetting the mountains of trash that was made during the time.


----------



## Blue Screen of Death (Jul 3, 2021)

Chose the Touhou character that's dressed in the US flag to avoid being bullied for being a weeaboo as hard.


----------



## Doppelmonger (Jul 3, 2021)

A man that supports PoC defending their land and themselves from white invaders that only want to break bucks.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Jul 4, 2021)

Goes to protests to hopefully have a chance sexual encounter with like minded people. Got laid on Jan 6th instead of arrested.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jul 4, 2021)

Cooks a mean puttanesca.


----------



## Humbert Humbert (Jul 4, 2021)

Biker furry.


----------



## Doppelmonger (Jul 5, 2021)

Knows a secret about you that would destroy your entire life and can not wait for the perfect moment to drop that bomb.


----------



## Bastard_Call (Jul 5, 2021)

Kiwi Farms is a deeply engraved part of your personality despite apparently only registering last month.


----------



## TheClorax (Jul 5, 2021)

You probably like more obscure horror content.


----------



## Kornula (Jul 5, 2021)

Is very likely a badass Japanese girl in real life


----------



## LupinIII (Jul 5, 2021)

Most certainly a purveyor of fine taste.


----------



## lurk_moar (Jul 5, 2021)

Prefers classic anime over the weeaboo crap with one million filter episodes/arcs.


----------



## Kornula (Jul 6, 2021)

Is secretly a Chibi Maruko Chan fan..   It's okay.. you can embrace your love for Maruko Chan


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Jul 6, 2021)

You're pretending to be racist, in denial you are black


----------



## Atatata (Jul 6, 2021)

Shitted Scaredless said:


> You're pretending to be racist, in denial you are black


You like to think you're older than you really are. You probably like to see men bang each other.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 6, 2021)

Gets called a Peeping Tom, but deep down you’re just making sure that the family across the street is safe and secure


----------



## Doppelmonger (Jul 7, 2021)

You love your job and are proud of your acomplishements within the company, but your eyes show a deep hatred towards George, the accounting branch assistant that takes frequently your parking spot with his '76 Volare that leaks a lot of oil.


----------



## Rod Sterling (Jul 7, 2021)

Pretends to be more degenerate than really is, 100% still weeb trash but too scared people will find their vanilla hentai.


----------



## jorgoth (Jul 7, 2021)

Is endlessly disdainful of "kids these days", uses this to cover up his anxieties about aging and death.


----------



## Blop (Jul 8, 2021)

Is very athletic in a robotic kind of way.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Jul 8, 2021)

Would be fine if there were no other humans and only dogs around. Enjoys watching reruns of old tv shows that starred dogs. Isnt a furry but wouldn't turn down someone else being in costume while they fucked.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Jul 8, 2021)

is secretly Moviebob


----------



## jorgoth (Jul 8, 2021)

>Cat memes + Naruto

Last used 4chan 10-12 years ago, went into cryogenic slumber immediately afterwards and only recently awakened.


----------



## M0nster (Jul 10, 2021)

Is a fan of dark gritty Science Fantasy, like Unreal Tournament or Warhammer, and listens to Power Metal, perhaps Manowar, but don't quote me on that..


----------



## Old Man Mario (Jul 10, 2021)

Pays women to sit on him then sits on them. Has had Xbox live since it started. Hates Sony.


----------



## Revo (Jul 10, 2021)

They are fan of video games and movies made in 90's.


----------



## Derka Derka (Jul 10, 2021)

Someone who appreciates fine cardigans


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jul 10, 2021)

Smears shit and loose pubic hair on his face regularly.


----------



## M0nster (Jul 10, 2021)

Really likes Mechs, (like a lot) so much that in his free time he draws them. Obsessed with unused concept art from both video games and anime alike. Intelligent, but not insanely intelligent, probably smells nice too.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Jul 10, 2021)

I'm guessing they have at least 1tb of master chief pron and similar, much of it commissioned and paid for with untraceable funds


----------



## Crocketron (Jul 13, 2021)

Pondering on the rookie numbers and the audacity of health disability


----------



## M0nster (Jul 13, 2021)

Steampunk fan, fan of alien/demon girls, likes leader/commander girls, POSSIBLY wants to be dominated by one.


----------



## Bastard_Call (Jul 13, 2021)

Armour fetishist. Possibly autistic. Likes sci-fi helmets on girls because he doesn't need to maintain eye-contact.


----------



## Shameimaru Aya (Jul 14, 2021)

Either a fan of SAW movies or really open about being an emo back when it was still a thing.


----------



## Zeva_Adom (Jul 14, 2021)

Enjoys animu and is probably into schoolgirls


----------



## M0nster (Jul 14, 2021)

Is Jewish, and is also a fan of S.T.A.L.K.E.R and Metro series of games. Hates Fallout. Also masturbates to Drachenlord's shirtless pictures.


----------



## Atatata (Jul 14, 2021)

Has a folder dedicated to reaction images of people going "snniiiffff"


----------



## Old Man Mario (Jul 14, 2021)

Is down for oral sex from or to anyone. It's like a salute to a lower ranking member or a handshake to a fan.


----------



## 0 2 (Jul 14, 2021)

Has seen the Super Mario Brothers movie more than twice, and occasionally quotes it.


----------



## Revo (Jul 14, 2021)

someone who has a nostalgia for space type games made in 90's and or 2000's .


----------



## Old Man Mario (Jul 15, 2021)

Already misses the late 2010s. Remembers a time when he was the next big thing. Spends time in catering and wonders if he will be released next.


----------



## M0nster (Jul 16, 2021)

Is a fan of retro, really vintage arcade ERA mario, swears by it and hates the modern stuff.


----------



## Crocketron (Jul 19, 2021)

Possibly a fan of women with nice asses.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 20, 2021)

Likes to look at a lot of video game fan art


----------



## Power Ranger Monster (Jul 20, 2021)

Has been quietly leaving himself open for doxx


----------



## Atatata (Jul 20, 2021)

Power Ranger Monster said:


> Has been quietly leaving himself open for doxx


Has made amateur knock off power ranger videos using a homemade version of that costume.


----------



## Crocketron (Jul 21, 2021)

probably into military themed mangas.


----------



## Nynn (Jul 21, 2021)

Only plays semi-obscure indie games.


----------



## JohnDoe (Jul 21, 2021)

A zoomer that defines himself by his consumer media, probably a happa that wishes he was a full blooded slant


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Jul 21, 2021)

This motherfucker is a gay animal sex fiend from the big city with ever worsening lung health lol


----------



## DaviSense (Jul 21, 2021)

Butt stuff is A OK if you keep a shit eating grin going.


----------



## Crankenstein (Jul 22, 2021)

Bow ties, thick thighs, afraid to fly, makin' all the girls cry.


----------



## WhatInTheActualFuck (Jul 22, 2021)

This is a man of culture and taste.


----------



## Hmofa(g) (Jul 22, 2021)

A snake that just wants to die and hates things that glow.


----------



## JohnDoe (Jul 22, 2021)

Obsessively interested in modern image formats and 19th century men.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 22, 2021)

Is a furry but is still kinda awesome at the same time.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Jul 22, 2021)

Syaoran Li said:


> Is a furry but is still kinda awesome at the same time.


The guy who took a picture of the furry, then immediatly took a selfie of himself.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 22, 2021)

A pirate who has a witty sense of humor


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jul 22, 2021)

The kind of person that makes you question your sexuality, but in a fun way.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 22, 2021)

A guy who has a pet parrot and is all jacked up on AMERICA!!!


----------



## Crocketron (Jul 23, 2021)

Probably enjoys fanfic


----------



## Aunt Marge (Jul 23, 2021)

Gamer, probably into anime


----------



## Atatata (Jul 23, 2021)

Your avatar was a sexual awakening for you.


----------



## Aunt Marge (Jul 23, 2021)

Atatata said:


> Your avatar was a sexual awakening for you.


Actually this was, but you were very close.


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Jul 23, 2021)

You too, can float


----------



## TheClorax (Jul 25, 2021)

Probably shipped Eren and Levi.


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Jul 27, 2021)

Nerd


----------



## fat venus (Jul 27, 2021)

a woman.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 27, 2021)

Lives for Victorian-era women


----------



## Mister Mint (Jul 27, 2021)

Tirelessly works to improve race relations


----------



## Morch Ponkey (Jul 27, 2021)

He just wanted to grill until they fucked around and found out


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 27, 2021)

Has a dog.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Jul 27, 2021)

Is a gay korean black metal church burner


----------



## deso2y (Jul 27, 2021)

Shits in the street with the boys and scams old Bong grannies in his spare time


----------



## mister meaner (Jul 27, 2021)

Likes lil girls and the ccp


Spoiler: Biden moment


----------



## Crocketron (Jul 28, 2021)

probably enjoys infants with disablilities.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Jul 29, 2021)

Watches cartoons and posts about them on tumblr.


----------



## mister meaner (Jul 29, 2021)

Is heckin cute and valid <333333333


----------



## Old Man Mario (Jul 30, 2021)

Likes it when burps taste weird. Really enjoys Ace of Base. Still wears a 90s digital watch and knows how many times he's had to replace the battery.


----------



## Atatata (Jul 30, 2021)

Sometimes you like to drink while watching episodes of Super Mario Super Show off of Youtube.


----------



## Morch Ponkey (Jul 30, 2021)

Has the Negev doujin saved on their hard drive. And it comes up under frequently used files.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 30, 2021)

The poster above me is obviously Ricky Berwick


----------



## Mister Mint (Jul 30, 2021)

Right wing politically, but also a degenerate.


----------



## JamusActimus (Jul 30, 2021)

Manlet that loves weapon because he's too weak to use his body to protect himself.


----------



## White Devil (Jul 30, 2021)

Deserves custody of his kids.


----------



## Shokaract (Jul 30, 2021)

Does not want black people to buy homes in his suburb.


----------



## kuronekodiaper (Jul 30, 2021)

I can't even make out your avatar but obviously has excellent opinions about the above-above poster's avatar so must be a cool dude


----------



## mister meaner (Jul 30, 2021)

based miku


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Jul 31, 2021)

sometimes you mean only business but other times you like to have fun


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Jul 31, 2021)

you're either irish or scottish


----------



## drtoboggan (Aug 7, 2021)

You’re a jabroni.


----------



## get_ur_gamon (Aug 7, 2021)

You are extremely insecure, as you have to constantly walk around showing everyone your monster condom for your magnum dong.


----------



## Fucky Chucky (Aug 7, 2021)

You love archaic videogames.


----------



## cakeiie (Aug 8, 2021)

this guy enjoys women with barely any clothing


----------



## Overcast (Aug 8, 2021)

This guy enjoys women who are sarcastic.


----------



## Crocketron (Aug 9, 2021)

May or may not be a fan of Yotsuba.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 9, 2021)

You spend a lot of time looking up Genshin Impact fan art


----------



## Fission Mailed (Aug 11, 2021)

You are a black man who uses the internet


----------



## Revo (Aug 11, 2021)

Fission Mailed said:


> You are a black man who uses the internet


Likes to be killed


----------



## mister meaner (Aug 11, 2021)

Spergs about planes for no reason


----------



## DiggieSmalls (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Crocketron (Aug 11, 2021)

This man may or may not be right in the head.


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Aug 14, 2021)

You like lofi and anime and have a unique sense of humor


----------



## TheClorax (Aug 14, 2021)

Into D&D and Tolkien.


----------



## Atatata (Aug 14, 2021)

You're into women with a nice pair of eyebrows.


----------



## everybody in Portugal (Aug 15, 2021)

Atatata said:


> You're into women with a nice pair of eyebrows.


Clear weeb, definite degen.
But having looked up Spy X Family... Maaaybe I would watch that, it doesn't look entirely terrible...


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Aug 16, 2021)

Maintains a dossier of those who have wronged him/her.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 16, 2021)

Possibly is a big fan of Friday the 13th


----------



## mister meaner (Aug 17, 2021)

Looks mildly uncomfortable reading about one of the following on KF:
- Isabella Janke
- CWC’s “romp in the hay”
- My terrible posts
- Dee Price
- troons
- furries
- reading shitty “hurr durr the person above’s avatar” threads


----------



## Random Internet Person (Aug 17, 2021)

Parties hard.


----------



## Jabroni (Aug 17, 2021)

Is either
-A pedophile
-Extremely Racist
-Gay
-All of the above


----------



## Max Doof (Aug 17, 2021)

Was behind the Max Headroom incident


----------



## Demon King (Aug 17, 2021)

Likes pussy, gets none. Likes cars, has a shitbox.


----------



## Detective Jason Tooley (Aug 17, 2021)

You ever heard that one song by Beck? "Chick-a-dee China and the Chinese Chicken, you have one drumstick and your brain stops ticking." That's you, Ray. And I'm on bass.


----------



## Cloaca Rimjob (Aug 17, 2021)

Likes to dodge balls and nut inside skinny bitches


----------



## Leaf-eon (Aug 17, 2021)

You enjoy gay hardcore BDSM porn.


----------



## Monika H. (Aug 17, 2021)

He likes Pokemon


----------



## Evil Peter Griffin (Aug 17, 2021)

An attention whore that tries to be deep and cool.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 18, 2021)

Secretly wishes David Cronenberg would direct a live-action Family Guy movie


----------



## Evil Peter Griffin (Aug 18, 2021)

Wants Christopher Lee to suck him off


----------



## M3xus (Aug 18, 2021)

Watches Family Guy not because of they enjoy it, but it's just routine by now.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 18, 2021)

Probably a big fan of The Big O


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Aug 18, 2021)

albert chan said:


> Probably a big fan of The Big O


Somehow cite Star Trek as his inspiration to become a programmer.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 18, 2021)

Cedric_Eff said:


> Somehow cite Star Trek as his inspiration to become a programmer.


Has Pokémon plushie collection and tries to hide it



Spoiler: Also



It was actually Donald Knuth


----------



## Alcatraz (Aug 18, 2021)

A CIA Agent that was told to investigate the farms but ended up liking the site too much to really let go.

How unfortunate.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 18, 2021)

Played a lot of DBZ games that had custom made video game covers


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 19, 2021)

Is black and probably a little nerdy, so they definitely like DBZ


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 19, 2021)

Syaoran Li said:


> Is black and probably a little nerdy, so they definitely like DBZ


Watches a lot of Dracula instead of the Seasme Street version 



Spoiler



I’m more of a _Kaiji _kind of a guy


----------



## Everybody (Aug 19, 2021)

Fancies himself as an _~entrepeneur~_


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 19, 2021)

Has a cat whose breath smells like cat food


----------



## Jew Lover 1488 (Aug 19, 2021)

Is probably a closeted goth or emo


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 20, 2021)

Thinks Pokimane loves anything except money


----------



## LocalAnimeTard (Aug 20, 2021)

Obsessed with nigger memes


----------



## Old Man Mario (Aug 20, 2021)

Occasionally masturbates to rule 34 and is a little embarrassed about it. Has had to pretend someone was an anime girl during sex to keep it up during a particularly bad Tinder hook up.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 20, 2021)

Thinks Luigi is still a sidekick after all these years


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Aug 20, 2021)

#LearnedToCode


----------



## Akashic Retard (Aug 21, 2021)

It’s true, I am devilishly handsome. Oh we were supposed to do the person above us.


----------



## Emo Supremo (Aug 21, 2021)

posts on twitter about how he's such a good male feminist


----------



## Old Man Mario (Aug 23, 2021)

Pretends to be a die hard loyal alumni but hates everyone involved with the school. Owns a lot of Happy Tree Friends merch because it reminds him of this girl named Heather he fingered after chugging his first Guinness.


----------



## Internet Explorer (Aug 23, 2021)

Is probably very skilled with a plunger and a wrench.  

Probably has some initial difficulty in attempting to find a princess.


----------



## LocalAnimeTard (Aug 23, 2021)

Likes old movies and the older eras in general. Hates this generation and wishes he was in another.


----------



## Atatata (Aug 23, 2021)

While you have watched/read mha, your eyes glaze over at times until you see boob.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Aug 23, 2021)

Has maybe sold one of their hats to a certain Youtuber


----------



## DeeDee Megadoodoo (Aug 24, 2021)

You're losing your hair in real life.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Aug 24, 2021)

Actually owns furry underwear and purple stockings


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Aug 24, 2021)

Spanish


----------



## sum dumb shiet bruh (Aug 25, 2021)

manlet e-boy wannabe, probably gay


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Aug 25, 2021)

Jotard


----------



## No Life Prince (Aug 25, 2021)

Homosexual.


----------



## Overcast (Aug 25, 2021)

Likes harem anime.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Aug 25, 2021)

Likes cute and not NSFW or ecchi shit anime.


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Aug 25, 2021)

Secretly skipping leg day


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Aug 27, 2021)

you have a dry wit. first thought that came to my mind.


----------



## Carcinology (Aug 27, 2021)

Very cold


----------



## Meat Target (Aug 27, 2021)

You suck. But you keep everything nice and clean.


----------



## Fucky Chucky (Aug 28, 2021)

Meat Target said:


> You suck. But you keep everything nice and clean.


You present a false face to your friends and family.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Aug 28, 2021)

Has been involved in kinky shit that they weren't entirely cool with but was cool enough to keep going for everyone else.


----------



## Gorgar (Aug 28, 2021)

You seem to really enjoy the Super Mario Bros movie, so good tastes.
You seem to be looking for the most shocking things in the world to laugh at,


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Aug 29, 2021)

You're a satanist.


----------



## Crocketron (Aug 29, 2021)

Didn't get enough sleep, possibly a turtle.


----------



## Vince McMahon (Aug 29, 2021)

Edgy.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Aug 29, 2021)

Lazy

@Crocketron
An older weeb who lives in a thick red state (or red part of a blue state), has had Noodle as a secret waifu, and is simultaneously suffering from at least three identity-crises at any given time.


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Aug 29, 2021)

Probably works for the mafia


----------



## JohnDoe (Aug 29, 2021)

Probably still in high school and struggling with his gay crush on some jock.


----------



## Kornula (Aug 29, 2021)

JohnDoe said:


> Probably still in high school and struggling with his gay crush on some jock.


Probably gets off being the gay crush of half his high school classmates


----------



## JohnDoe (Aug 29, 2021)

Seems like someone that might be breaking the one drop rule and needs to return


----------



## Crocketron (Aug 30, 2021)

Not afraid to let things hang out


----------



## Suikafag (Sep 10, 2021)

Has some good tastes in wafus.


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Sep 10, 2021)

high energy, cheerful, & self-deprecating humor


----------



## Old Man Mario (Sep 10, 2021)

Hopes to witness a Japanese school girl trust a fart that they shouldn't have and spray down her legs and on the subway pole she's holding. This isn't for a kink, it is so that way @Scarboroughgirl doesn't feel like she's the only person who ever had that happen to her.

Enjoys trying local soda flavors from different states.


----------



## SneedEyeMitch (Sep 10, 2021)

Doesn't mind the grind and jumping through hoops to get what he wants.


----------



## Professor G. Raff (Sep 10, 2021)

Takes circumstances as they come and finds humor even in the worst of times.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Sep 11, 2021)

Notices the little details. Favorite dinosaur is the brachiosaurus but is still happy to see Fred Flintsone slide down the brontosaurus at the beginning of the Flintstones.


----------



## Overcast (Sep 11, 2021)

Appreciates the classics. No matter how old they are.


----------



## Merried Senior Comic (Sep 11, 2021)

Oldfag from 4ch. Probably remembers the exploding van.


----------



## Cool Dog (Sep 12, 2021)

Huge ATHF fanboi, dreams about getting rammed by master shake


----------



## Crocketron (Sep 12, 2021)

Probably has some demons.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 12, 2021)

They have lots of Ray bans they want to buy eventually


----------



## Desu Vult (Sep 12, 2021)

A potential soulmate. Managed to get out before you did though, bro.


----------



## Filthyphil (Sep 12, 2021)

Given the chance, would eat the corn out of Andy sixx's turd


----------



## NaggotFigger (Sep 12, 2021)

Pepe Freeman(?) would flash the shit out of any faggies' eyes and make them burn.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Sep 12, 2021)

Has an account on e621, where they post the fetish pornography they've drawn on MS Paint. Has shown this artwork to their mental health support worker on at least one occasion, and had their computer access taken away for several weeks as a result.


----------



## Crocketron (Sep 12, 2021)

A fan of the old sonic cartoon, often get spiteful over the lack of grounder.


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Sep 13, 2021)

Plays a lot of fighting games.


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Sep 13, 2021)

Plays a lot of RPGs.


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Sep 13, 2021)

Really likes germany


----------



## zero-who (Sep 13, 2021)

You're the little spoon, and you get snappy with close friends and acquaintances on occasion.


----------



## PercyFrancienCaramello (Sep 13, 2021)

"Capitalism is evil" guy


----------



## NaggotFigger (Sep 14, 2021)

"Fuck you for complaining my Joker makeup. I'll beat you up if you try to poke fun of my makeup one more time, loser."


----------



## The Dilf Hunter (Sep 14, 2021)

Is a weeb and a furry, probably beats it to futanari


----------



## Atatata (Sep 14, 2021)

Very fond of cute old men, possibly has a tf2 collection tucked somewhere.


----------



## The Whore of Babylon (Sep 14, 2021)

catfag, which is fine because cats are cute and based


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Sep 16, 2021)

Likes either old movies or artsy films, maybe both.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Sep 16, 2021)

You like candy corn, but you hate white people.


----------



## JohnDoe (Sep 17, 2021)

A racist, but only ironically. Or is it? The mystery is the draw!


----------



## NaggotFigger (Sep 17, 2021)

Has fetishes for hyenas, especially toned and muscular hyenas. Lurks in FurAffinity and e621 for hyenas.


----------



## Overcast (Sep 17, 2021)

Likes FNAF. Perhaps too much...


----------



## Exist0 (Sep 17, 2021)

Likes looking up little girls pants. Probably a NEET


----------



## JohnDoe (Sep 17, 2021)

Reads, or pretends to read philosophy books in order to cultivate a facade of depth and culture but is reality as shallow as a troons undilated surgical wound.


----------



## SneedEyeMitch (Sep 17, 2021)

At the very least, they don't skip leg day.


----------



## Alcatraz (Oct 14, 2021)

A staunch fan of cold war america, when nobody trusted anybody and Communism was the hot new thing with your neighbors daughter.


----------



## SomeDingus (Oct 14, 2021)

wears a pumpkin on his head irl


----------



## jorgoth (Oct 20, 2021)

Lives with parents, gets off to pictures of tranny neo-vaginas.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Oct 20, 2021)

Reads math textbooks for fun.


----------



## Eurasian Lynx (Oct 20, 2021)

Got into esotericism through Elder Scrolls lore.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Oct 20, 2021)

Your head is in the clouds, bout it shows you’re dressing up for Halloween


----------



## Leaf-eon (Oct 20, 2021)

Post on /mu/ and misses MF DOOM.


----------



## jorgoth (Oct 20, 2021)

Would kill himself to see Applejack from My Little Pony in the afterlife if Brandon Scott Hole didn't do it first.


----------



## Joe Exotic’s Tiger (Oct 20, 2021)

As a person who only likes anime art, your artstyle hurts me.


----------



## Atatata (Oct 20, 2021)

isamax01 said:


> As a person who only likes anime art, your artstyle hurts me.


Has been listening to the Spooky Skeleton dubstep remix since the beginning of October.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 21, 2021)

is a cat person


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 21, 2021)

Watches only the classiest slasher films


----------



## Overcast (Oct 21, 2021)

Watches Andy Griffith.


----------



## jorgoth (Oct 22, 2021)

Is unironically a man of culture who realizes that anime died ~2005 or so.


----------



## Tempest (Nov 4, 2021)

is interested in renaissance art


----------



## JohnDoe (Nov 4, 2021)

Owns a small but very pretentious collection of rare vinyls, all containing terrible music.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Nov 4, 2021)

I don't know. Probably fuck animals.


----------



## LigmaTwatz (Nov 4, 2021)

Has terrible taste in T.V


----------



## Wraith (Nov 4, 2021)

Very cynically teaches spanish badly. Doesn't think of the children.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Nov 4, 2021)

Acts in public the same way he expects the "cool lone wolf" anime characters he idolizes would, but comes off as a socially-retarded autist instead. Insists he "doesn't need friends", but is actually very lonely.
Also considers trenchcoats to be the peak of male fashion, and owns several of them.


----------



## Character from a movie (Nov 4, 2021)

Plays megaman since he was a kid. Follows a lot of fandoms of his favorite videogames on Tumblr. Likes shiny things


----------



## jorgoth (Nov 5, 2021)

"Jokes" about being a pedo.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Nov 5, 2021)

Looks like a nerd


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Nov 5, 2021)

Came from the gym but looks juiced up


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Nov 5, 2021)

MF ALBERT said:


> Came from the gym but looks juiced up


Yes and yes, tbh


----------



## Tempest (Nov 6, 2021)

posts chad memes all the time


----------



## Buff Wellington (Nov 6, 2021)

Im going to go with  a Daria attitude with a spotty posting history because she becomes too apathetic to even engage with people, much less this forum. Probably hasn't shaved her legs since New Years unless she already had a birthday (she looks like a winter birth).


----------



## Raxetnahnr (Nov 6, 2021)

6'5 muscular white dude who hunts, drives a Ford Raptor, fancies himself a "Chad" and when he goes home and is away from his buddies, he secretly watches "Nerdy" and "uncool" things while nobody is looking.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 6, 2021)

5'7-5'9 possibly Hispanic but definitely Caucasian. Drives a sedan most likely something cheap, going to take a bet that you got tech money, but you don't know what to do with your time. You  definitely are insecure possibly have thoughts you might be gay/trans or degenerate lowcow tendencies.


----------



## Kilo Riley (Nov 12, 2021)

You've date graped at least two women and you don't plan on stopping there.


----------



## Bastard_Call (Nov 13, 2021)

Probably has shoulder-length+ hair in real life and has a very unrealistic perception of how not revolting it is. If not gay, you have had no more than two girlfriends. One of them has convinced you to try crossdressing.


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Nov 13, 2021)

Bastard_Call said:


> Probably has shoulder-length+ hair in real life and has a very unrealistic perception of how not revolting it is. If not gay, you have had no more than two girlfriends. One of them has convinced you to try crossdressing.


You never got that goth girlfriend you wanted so badly.


----------



## Mr Bunny (Nov 13, 2021)

Would like to work as a maid in the Elder Scrolls world.


----------



## scallion (Nov 13, 2021)

Possibly european. You like animals, enough to fall into furfaggotry. You like edgy juxtaposition.


----------



## Old Man Mario (Nov 13, 2021)

Enjoys the simpler time of the 80s. By the time the 2010s rolled around, he was done with life.


----------



## Aleope (Nov 15, 2021)

older but not really, probably in his early to mid 30's. Enjoys retro games and absolutely hates newer games. Very chill dude that also dabbles in art.


----------



## jorgoth (Nov 17, 2021)

Thinks IRL hacking works like it does in anime.


----------



## Blamo (Nov 17, 2021)

Buff nudist castration enjoyer.


----------



## whiskeyechowhiskey (Nov 25, 2021)

Would fuck a cartoon cat.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Nov 25, 2021)

Lives in either a caravan or a council-owned 1-bed flat, and subsists on a diet of cheap lager, cigarettes and clearance aisle microwave meals. Has at least 5 kids with different women, but hasn't seen any of them for several years. Is banned from most of his local pubs for getting exceptionally violent after drinking, while screaming racial slurs at minorities in the process.


----------



## jorgoth (Nov 26, 2021)

Unyielding Stupidity said:


> Lives in either a caravan or a council-owned 1-bed flat, and subsists on a diet of cheap lager, cigarettes and clearance aisle microwave meals. Has at least 5 kids with different women, but hasn't seen any of them for several years. Is banned from most of his local pubs for getting exceptionally violent after drinking, while screaming racial slurs at minorities in the process.


White boy who wants to go to Japan because he thinks anime is real.


----------

